# Alarm sounds with battery charge



## frank14922 (Nov 16, 2020)

2006 Murano left idle over summer. I returned to find a dead battery but when an attempt was made to recharge, the alarm sounded, lights flashed and fob would not stop the alarm. I'm currently charging the battery without the leads but I fear when reconnected after charging the alarm will be reactivated and no way to stop. How then would I stop it? Any ideas? Thank you for your time!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

frank14922 said:


> 2006 Murano left idle over summer. I returned to find a dead battery but when an attempt was made to recharge, the alarm sounded, lights flashed and fob would not stop the alarm. I'm currently charging the battery without the leads but I fear when reconnected after charging the alarm will be reactivated and no way to stop. How then would I stop it? Any ideas? Thank you for your time!


Disconnect the battery, lock all the doors. Connect the battery and when the *alarm* sounds, use the key to unlock the driver's side door and the alarm should turn off.


----------



## frank14922 (Nov 16, 2020)

rogoman said:


> Disconnect the battery, lock all the doors. Connect the battery and when the *alarm* sounds, use the key to unlock the driver's side door and the alarm should turn off.


Thanks? All set now that battery is fully charged and replaced.


----------

